# Upper Marlboro



## Scorpion (Jan 2, 2008)

Is there any good fishing in the lake by the community center in Upper Marlboro?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Scorpion said:


> Is there any good fishing in the lake by the community center in Upper Marlboro?


It has been a long time since I have been there but are you referring to the lake across the street from it that has wooden walkways and piers around it? You can actually walk all the around the lake if it is the one I am thinking it is called School house pond and is pretty heavily fished but there are some brim, bass and crappie to be had. I always did better at Depot pond (google map upper marlboro.MD and you will see it) but it can be tricky getting in there. They may or may not allow you to fish there any more.

good luck and report back!


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

i heard once that there were fish in that pond across from the County Admin Building in Upper Marlboro. Never fished it though.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fyremanjef said:


> i heard once that there were fish in that pond across from the County Admin Building in Upper Marlboro. Never fished it though.


That is the place I am talking about as well. There is another pond down by the courthouse but I am not familiar with it as much. Once I found North Beach I stopped fishing the local ponds. This was before NB went down hill.


----------



## crappietracker (Mar 31, 2006)

*schoolhouse pond*

imo the only time that there is any GOOD fishing to speak of is when the trout have been stocked. not my cup of tea but a good way to warm up the wrist. if you are a carp fisherman, take a trip to schoolhouse. walk the boardwalk and they will be seen along the banks.


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Upper Marlboro trout*

The pond is called schoolhouse pond and yes it has bluegill trout was stocked four days ago there also crappie and largemouth.If you want a place there fish melwood pon for trout it was also stocked and waysons has yellow perch


----------



## crappietracker (Mar 31, 2006)

*waysons*

have they started catching yellas at waysons?


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

*schoolhouse pond*



Bass_n_around said:


> The pond is called schoolhouse pond and yes it has bluegill trout was stocked four days ago there also crappie and largemouth.If you want a place there fish melwood pon for trout it was also stocked and waysons has yellow perch


They haven't stocked Schoolhouse yet. Only Melwood, Cosca, Allens, and Tuckers.


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Schoolhouse has a ton of good crappie and 2# Bass. The courthouse pond hasn't produced much for me but I really haven't given it too much of a trial. The carp are small on average.


----------

